# Fav movie staring pipe smokers



## londoner (Aug 2, 2008)

What is your fav movie staring a pipe smoker.

I can only think of a couple off the top of my head.

1. men of honor
2. the good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got to agree with you on The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. One of my favorite Clint movies. Angel eyes with the pipe and ole blonde with his backwoods looking stogie :ss


----------



## londoner (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats one of my fav clint eastwood movies too. lol backwoods cigar:cb
every time you see him in that movie hes smoking one.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

londoner said:


> Thats one of my fav clint eastwood movies too. lol backwoods cigar:cb
> every time you see him in that movie hes smoking one.


Lol, no kidding. Either smoking or lighting one. I can't remember if it's as prominent in Outlaw Josey Whales, but that is another one of my favorites (I could list a few more as well :tu).


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

smoking, light, OR chewing one, that is.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

'The Lord of the Rings' is mine.
Ken


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

My personal favorite is "The Aviator" Alex Baldwin as JuanTripp is shown smoking a pipe.p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Lee Van Cleef*, of course - who would whip Popeye's butt in a New York minute, by the way. :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151954&highlight=popeye


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

The Great Escape has a bunch of people smoking a pipe. And who can forget the ever lovable LotR.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Deliverance, had a pipesmoker in it i remeber, Jon Voigt.


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

Has to be LORpp


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't remember the name, but I saw an old Hitchcock movie
recently where Gregory Peck smoked a pipe through most of the movie.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Watched a Norwegian movie called *O'Horten* last week. The main character is a retired train engineer who almost always has a pipe in his mouth. There was also a nice scene inside a pipe shop where he was buying a new pipe. It was not a bad movie. Just the typical Scnadanavian character driven movie.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Ghostbusters...ok, well, technically he("Ray" Dan Aykroyd") didn't smoke a pipe until the Second one, but the first one is the best. lol

Return of the Living Dead comes to mind as well ("Thats not a bad question, Burt") lol


Although, if I see pipe smoking in a movie, that earns the movie an extra one star then it would of gotten other wise, even if the movie is terrible!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

To Kill a Mockingbird with Gregory Peck comes to mind. Loved that old movie.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

There Will Be Blood, Daniel Day Lewis smoked a pipe.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hitchcock's _The 39 Steps_, which featured Robert Donay using his Canadian in his pocket to pretend he had a gun.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

One recent one that had a great pipe smoking scene was Inglorious Basterds - there's a great scene at the beginning when the country man is talking with the nazi, and loads up a cob and smokes it (very well shot, closeups etc.), and then the nazi pulls out a comically large gourd calabash and starts puffing with great effect.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> One recent one that had a great pipe smoking scene was Inglorious Basterds - there's a great scene at the beginning when the country man is talking with the nazi, and loads up a cob and smokes it (very well shot, closeups etc.), and then the nazi pulls out a comically large gourd calabash and starts puffing with great effect.


Speaking of pipe smoking Nazis, in the Blues Brothers there was also a pipe smoking Nazi and one of the band members smokes a pipe.



TreV said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird with Gregory Peck comes to mind. Loved that old movie


I've seen that movie 4 times (although it was way before my pipe smoking) and I don't ever recall him smoking a pipe. I know Gregory Peck smoked a pipe in real life, which is cool. He is one of my favorite actors.

I can't belive I missed it, guess I'll have to re-watch the movie. :/ lol


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Not a movie star but a great character.


----------



## ND13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Is that Col. Mcbrag?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

ND13 said:


> Is that Col. Mcbrag?


Quite.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Speaking of pipe smoking Nazis, in the Blues Brothers there was also a pipe smoking Nazi and one of the band members smokes a pipe.


Donald "Duck" Dunn - an inveterate pipe smoker and a great bass player!

Daniel Day-Lewis smoked a clay cutty in "Gangs of New York"

Not a movie but a TV show - my favorite famous pipe smoker and everybody's favorite dad, Steven Douglas of "My Three Sons". Always had that sucker going. Great gig... got to make money acting and smoking a pipe!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the father in the older version of "Tuck Everlasting" smoked a pipe. That was a good movie


----------



## ND13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lefty said:


> Quite.


Quite. Hahaha good one Lefty. I thought that was the Col.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually, he was a Commander, not a Colonel.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Obviously, but not yet mentioned, all of the Sherlock Holmes Movies with Rathbone & Bruce!

I don't know the actor names in the later movies.

Also Anthony Quinn smoked a pipe in The Guns of Navarone.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

cary grant in mr blandings builds his dream house.his lawyer i believe is smoking a dunhill, and always loading his pipe with grants tobacco. also has anyone noticed in miracle on 34th street the lawyer during the macys parade is smoking a pipe with a broken stem?


----------

